# Küstenangeln/Teneriffa



## Fromm (9. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne und des Fischfangs!
War schon jemand mal auf Teneriffa, und kennt ein paar gute Stellen an den Küsten? 
PS Kenne gute Stellen auf Lanzarote,
Gran Canaria, Fuerteventura! 
Petri Heil, Wolfgang!


----------



## chippog (10. Oktober 2000)

hallo wolfgang! leider leider kann ich dir überhaupt nicht helfen. hingegen bin ich völlig heisz auf deine infos zu lanzarote! am 25. 12. fliege ich nämlich für zwei wochen dorthin, um genau zu sein, playa blanca. also, wo kann ich von der küste aus angeln? welche ausrüstung empfiehlst du mir? was kann ich fangen? gibt es auch giftige fische? hast du tipps über bücher oder homepages oder so? falls du mal zeit hast, ich bin dankbar für jeden tipp. aus göteborg wünsche ich dir das hier übliche skit fiske! christian


----------



## Uwe (18. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Christian,ich war vor ein paar Jahren in Playa Blanca. Auch Weihnachten. Dort gibt es zwei große Steinmolen um den Badestrand. Man konnte ganz gute Meeräschen nach Art der Einheimischen fangen. D.h., faustgroßes Stück Weißbrot mit 8-10 kleinen Drillingen versehen und am langen Vorfach mit Wasserkugel in die Nähe der Schwärme werfen. Wenn die Wasserkugel abzieht - anschlagen. Wichtig war nicht zu nahe an die Fische ran, auch wenn sie sehr nah an der Mole sind. sonst habe ich nur bunte Minifische gefangen...petri Uwe


----------



## chippog (19. Oktober 2000)

danke uwe, wolfgang hat mich schon über die technik aufgeklärt. natürlich bin ich obergespannt, ob ich überhaupt was kriege. eins, zwei, drei, 4 werden sehen! im falle eines fanges, nähere informationen ab mitte januar auf dieser "heimseite".------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 18-10-2000 um 23:47.]


----------

